# Der?



## Daniell

Bom dia galera!

A minha dúvida esta vez é a palavra ''der'' em uma canção, vou pôr um pedacinho da letra onde ela se encontra:

Sempre na contramão
Sem radar, sem direção
Sigo pra onde der
Sigo pra onde Deus quiser...........

aguardarei a suas respostas.....obrigado!!!


----------



## olivinha

Daniell said:


> Sigo pra onde der


 
Oi, Daniell.
Der: verbo dar, conjugado no futuro do subjuntivo, terceira pessoa singular.
(der, deres, der, dermos, derdes, derem)

_Sigo por donde sea posible seguir_

O


----------



## Outsider

Es el futuro de subjuntivo de _dar_ (aquí con el sentido de "ser posible"). "Sigo a donde pueda."


----------



## Daniell

obrigado!!!


----------



## spielenschach

Para onde der - para onde estiver inclnado ou me puxarem.


----------



## Pilar Obón

¡Hola!
Puede ser también "quiero"
Sigo para donde quiero
Sigo para donde deseo
Pilar


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pilar Obón said:


> ¡Hola!
> Puede ser también "quiero"
> Sigo para donde quiero
> Sigo para donde deseo
> Pilar


 
Hola Pilar.

Me parece que no puede ser como decís, ya que el significado de la frase es un tanto opuesto. Una buena traducción me parece que podría ser:

"Sigo por donde caiga".

Abraços.


----------



## Pilar Obón

¡Hola, Giorgio!

Todo puede ser, en estos vericuetos del lenguaje.
Gracias por tu aclaración.
Un abrazo
Pilar


----------



## Carfer

_'Sigo para donde acontezca/ suceda/ocurra, para donde me lleve el viento_" (o, en este caso, Dios)


----------



## Tomby

Eis a minha tentativa:


> "Sigo pra onde der"
> "Sigo pra onde Deus quiser..........."


Eu diria que a estrofe significa: 
"_Sigo pra onde puder _
_Sigo pra onde Deus quiser..._" 
E que traduziria para espanhol como: 
"_Sigo hasta donde pueda* _
_Sigo hacia donde Dios quiera..._" 
* Hasta donde dé de si, o sea, hasta donde pueda.

Ou assim não dá? 
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> * Hasta donde dé de si, o sea, hasta donde pueda.
> 
> Ou assim não dá?


 
Inclino-me mais para hipótese de significar _'sigo para onde calhar'_, no sentido de _'vou ao acaso',_ que a frase seguinte _'sigo pra onde Deus quiser'_ me parece reforçar. No sentido que indica seria mais _'Sigo até onde der'_ em vez de_ 'Sigo pra onde der'_


----------



## Tomby

Caro Carfer: grato pelo esclarecimento! 
Um abraço!
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer said:


> Inclino-me mais para hipótese de significar _'sigo para onde calhar'_, no sentido de _'vou ao acaso',_ que a frase seguinte _'sigo pra onde Deus quiser'_ me parece reforçar. No sentido que indica seria mais _'Sigo até onde der'_ em vez de_ 'Sigo pra onde der'_


 
É por isso que eu disse que a opção de Pilar não pode ser, porque eu interperto a frase como se quem fala vai como "_uma pluma no ar"_ (parafraseando ao Forrest Gump) e não precisamente tem controle de aonde vai.
 
Abraços.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Chicos:
En otro contexto distinto, ¿"Se der" puede ser traducido como "si deseas"? Por ejemplo: Se der jantar chocolate...
¡Entré en duda!
Un abrazo
Pilar


----------



## zelis

Pilar Obón said:


> Chicos:
> En otro contexto distinto, ¿"Se der" puede ser traducido como "si deseas"? Por ejemplo: Se der jantar chocolate...
> ¡Entré en duda!
> Un abrazo
> Pilar


Neste caso, «se der jantar chocolate...» não pode significar «se desejas». Continua a querer dizer : «se calhar/se aontecer jantar chocolate».


----------



## Pilar Obón

Muito obrigada, Zelis.
Pilar


----------

